

Design for 15 Bucks is open again - TheCoreh
http://www.designfor15bucks.com/

======
xutopia
Alright I'm going ask him to design a site called
<http://designfor30bucks.com/>

------
benatkin
Anyone who participated in this program earlier care to leave a review?

------
bugsy
I am surprised to see that the designs really are "kick ass".

I think you should experiment with charging $5 EXTRA to have the design
featured rather than charging $5 less. Free advertising you know.

------
vinhboy
From personal experience, wordpress will not live long on a small slice with
Apache.

You should get nginx + php + fastcgi, and install the super cache plugin.

iwillfixyourslicefor14bucks.com

PM me if you need help

------
Tycho
Judging from the examples, I think you should start charging at least 2 or 3
times as much, immediately.

------
grinich
Looks like it's down...

[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.designfor15buc...](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.designfor15bucks.com/)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
"We're experiencing technical issues and should be back shortly."

~~~
dieselz
Looks like its time for "I'll fix your website for $15"

------
saturdayplace
> Last time I opened this site, I received thirteen design requests within the
> first 20 minutes or so. I had to close the submission form, or I wouldn't be
> able to keep up with the number of requests coming in as this went viral.

Seems like a perfect opportunity to raise the price until demand levels off
enough that he could keep up with it. I imagine he could find a sweet spot
between being affordable, and having enough requests to keep him busy.

------
jeremydavid
I would love to see some examples.

------
TheCoreh
Hey guys, I'm working hard trying to get the site back online. It's not taking
the load, probably because of wordpress. I'll keep you updated.

------
pkamb
Don't even bother fixing the website for a bit, just run it out of the HN
comments here. Throw up an email and you'll have me as a customer.

------
rdamico
Cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache:www.designfor15bucks.com)

------
paolomaffei
I want one please, I would order but the site is now down and I'm going to
sleep now.

------
maguay
Could you do a logo for $15? I'd really love to get a new one for my site.

------
haentz
Oh, nice. The design for my SpeedBox app landingpage is on top of the
references. (latest update released by Apple just today, btw. See bottom of
this comment for some free promo codes ;)

Ok, I'm really very happy with the design. It keeps to the 960px grid (16
columns), is NOT just a PSD template with my content slapped into and the PSD
is nicely formatted with all the right layers, etc. The header graphic is
handmade in photoshop, not some stock picture. This might have taken a while
to do! There are also some details I really like. For example Marco took the
time to add the reflection layer to the screenshot in the iPhone, etc (of
course with layer effects, so I can easily change the screenshot itself)

For me the design is a great starting point to make a nice looking website. I
made some minor changes (added an iPad graphic next to the iPhone on top),
will add a nice video and image viewer and create an iPhone sized version of
the site, but I don't think I would have ended up with such a nice design if I
tried myself.

Ok, here's the promo codes (now worldwide, yay) for my SpeedBox iPhone/iPad
app. Sorry for kind of hijacking this thread, it's really a coincidence that
the update was released today and I just feel like giving away a couple of
codes ;)

E3MRYLRYLPKF K4FYRJM7KMJF 9XWRT7W994WP 66TJLLYRY9W3 LRKMYJXKKTKF

~~~
akozlik
Thanks for the promo codes. Just a heads up, 66TJLLYRY9W3 and LRKMYJXKKTKF
have already been redeemed. I haven't checked the first three.

